# *re-introduction* of everyone. Come and post!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's hear all those stories. Let's hear why and when you started searching for your horse. Tell us what you were looking for and how you ended up finding and choosing your horse(s). Post some pictures and post all the corny details! 

Want to hear it all


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

You first, M2G! :wink:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I always wanted a black draft horse. Every year I would wander around the draft horse barn at the county fair in a dream state just looking at all the different draft breeds. One year I was walking through and noticed a group of medieval people.

I listened to their talk but a big Percheron mare caught my attention and I just could stop staring at her. The lady giving the talk noticed and asked if I liked draft horses. I told her I'd been searching for one for a long time.

She let me go into the stall with the mare and she was just amazing. The lady watched me with her and then invited me to her house after the fair was over because she had a horse I might be interested in looking at.

The day I drove out was my birthday and she led me to a pasture with a 2 year old stallion and some geldings and mares. She couldn't catch Solon but as I watched him fly by me it was love at first sight. I bought him right then and there.

It took awhile for her to catch him. When she finally did he wanted NOTHING to do with me. I mean nothing. He hadn't been handled as much as she said he had. Got him gelded and moved to the stables. 

He was a nightmare for nine months. It was horrible. He drug me all around the property and had no respect and couldn't care less about me. Then he got a really bad abscess and I had to come out and take care of him a few times a day. Everything changed after that. 

He had a completely different attitude toward me and we've been like two peas in a pod ever sense.

This is our very first picture together in October of 1999.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

^ ^ AWW thats a cute story!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Me next! I have always loved horses! When I was young I either wanted to be an artist or a horse trainer. My parents never had the money for me to own a horse or take lessons, so I admired from afar and rode on very few occasions...and became an art teacher. 
This past September, my husband and I were visiting a friend who had just acquired a quiet mare. We convinced my inexperienced husband to ride as we knew she wouldn't do more than a walk. He couldn't be happy with that, so he had her trot, lost his balance and jumped off smashing his wrist in the process. While he had three pins in his wrist and an external fixator bar with four of its own screws going through his bones, I told him I decided to take riding lessons....that was in October. He thought that was crazy, but when I decided in December that I wanted a horse and he thought I was even crazier.
I asked my instructor to help me find an older gelding to learn on. We looked at several horses, all of which were too crazy or too sore. Then one day after a lesson, she got a phone call from one of her friends who also trains...and they were talking about how slow the horse market was and that he still had Fella. And a lightbulb switched on.....she had put some finishing training on Fella a year prior, and liked him so much, she considered buying him to use for lessons. He was only four then, a lot younger than what I was interested in, but my instructor insisted she felt I could handle him. I said I would take a look at him, so his owner brought him to the barn and left him for the weekend for me to ride. When the owner came back the next week and saw my riding, he told me that Fella was not the horse for me, even though I liked him a lot (he reminded me of a little red headed boy that I taught this past year, who was sweet as pie and once he had you wrapped around his little finger, he would try something sneaky)! I ended up leasing him in January with the condition I would take lessons with him and after a month, the owner returned to watch me ride again and was so impressed with my improvement that he felt comfortable selling me his horse. How about that for an honest seller! So, at the age of 32, I am in my first year of horse ownership.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

okay ill tell you all about how i ended up with my 2 previous horses as i dont currently own a horse right now. 

in December of 06 i suddenly had the reoccuring obbsession to get a horse. i bugged my parents day and night, night and day. i looked at in the local want ad and there i saw it, and ad for an 8 year old Quarter Horse/Appaloosa. i forced my dad to call and talk to the lady to get more info on him. he called and the next thing i know is that the next dayafter school i was going to see him. i was super excited because i had wanted a horse ever since i was 3. after school we went to see him. we pulled into the driveway and there i saw him. the beautiful 14.3 hh dapple grey gelding. she was giving him a bath and he was gourgeous (sp) i fell in aww as she introduced me to the horse she had named Dominic (after her father :roll after she finished washing him i rode him (very bad i know) lol he was originally in training for western riding but i rode him in an english saddle. he needed alot of retraining but i didnt mind. i hopped on him and was nervous since that had been my first time riding since summer camp. we walked all over the arena. my dad and the lady were talking and i couldnt hear them but i didnt care, i was living the life on the back of this beautiful horse. the lady gave me a mini lesson she told me to walk over to her but instead the horse that she called Dominic trotted. ill never forget that because she yelled at me because the ground was wet :roll: anyways i got off him brushed him and my dad said we will be intouch with her tomorrow. i bugged my dad for a week telling him to call her back but he said nothing. i cried. i loved that horse even though i just met him. one day (a week later) we came home and my dad handed me a piece of paper that read "you are now the proud new owner of Dominic. 8 year old Dapple grey Qh/Appy" i was in shock. my dad had bought me him when i was riding him the first day i went to see him!! i couldnt be more happier. my dad told me that we were going the next morning to pick him up and bring him to his new home at 6 a.m. i had renamed him Domino. i sold him a year later because he was too much for me and that was the biggest mistake in my life. 

























now onto how i got Ginger. haha. shortly after i sold Domino i was looking on horsetopia and saw an add for a "beginner safe" tb mare who had been neglected and abused. we went to go see her and she was literally dead. she was skinny and looked depressed. i felt so bad for her. i ended up buying her for only $600. long story short she was too much for me and we couldnt afford board anymore so we hada sell. she went to a good home though where a lady will have alot of fun retraining her and riding her.

























you guys all diserve a plate of cookies for reading all that!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

3neighs said:
 

> You first, M2G! :wink:


  

I don't even know where to start. My initial idea of what I was going to post has changed a little bit from reading the posts. Bear with me.

My story starts off with an absolute passion for horses. I grew with the great blessing of always having owned horses. Just months after I took my first riding lesson, my parents who could barely afford it at the time, bought me my first pony. She was a black little Ariegois cross. I knew nothing about horses at the time and surely learned as the months went by. That's where the seed for the love of Canadians started off :lol: I took lessons there which really were only trail rides but I enjoyed every single lesson like there was no tomorrow.

We eventually moved from Europe over to here. I was once again very fortunate and my parents bought me my first horse. I grew being daddy's girl. We went everywhere together and did everything together. One year he took me to the Calgary Stampede where they have many breeds of horses available for viewing and learning more about. One day as I was walking down one of the exhibits, this big, black horse with a curly mane that covered his face and went down passed his nose-caught my attention. I will always remember that day. The day my heart skipped a beat. It was a Canadian Horse.
I went home that night and read every single page on this breed as I could find. I looked every breeder and started dreaming.I would never be able to afford one.

One year later I lost my dad. That turn of events changed my view on life altogether. We sold our property, and I sold all my horses. Shortly after my mom was diagnosed with a brain tumor. We took it in stride the 2 of us girls stuck it together. After dealing with some very icky feelings for a few months :lol: I started horse hunting again. Feeling sorry for myself was just the coward way of dealing with things plus all my money from work had to go somewhere right! :lol: 

As I searched the web I came across this colt :shock: I continued on and read the add and it was, you guessed it a Canadian :shock: 








I called my mom from work. This little ****** was way higher than what I could afford(you dont want to know). I called my mom and we bought this guy together. He is now part of our family for good.








This horse is the most gentle horse you could ever meet. In the months I've been healing from injury he's been so careful at maneuvering around me. He just knows, he's helped me heal thru a lot.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

When I was 5or 6 year old I read the book black beauty and I was crazy about horses. When my mom and dad took me and my sister to look at some horses. I was picking a horse that look like black beauty and the man told me that this horse will grow tall,my parents try to get me to pick a mini horse and not a horse that grow tall well it end up that my mom and dad was not able to buy the mini horse b/c they was too high price and so as years go by as I was growing up I never thought about horses and wasn't that interesting in them until summer when I was going into 8th grade while me and mom was in GA. for a visit and when we came back home my sister Anna told me that she was getting a horse and I didn't believe her and so I stumble up and said I want one too!! Well my mom took me over to Mr.Buck's place that moment I got out of the truck and that sorrel colt grab my eyes and He was so beautiful that I said mom I want that horse. When Mr. Buck was getting the feed to the barn the sorrel colt who I name Luke the Duke saw me and walk over to me and was just looking at me as to say hello and I held my hand out slowly to try and pet him and it was at first sight when we saw each other and Luke is the love of my life and I will never trade a thing for him or sell him, and that was when I become even more horse crazyer and was driving my parents nuts, lol.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

well, i had loved horses all my life ! i had always gone to these "horse courses" in the summer and tryed to learn all i could ! 
when my sister who is three years older then my got confirmed (actually four years before i got confirmed, i remember now :lol: ) she got a horse. Then i said that i should get one to when i got confirmed ! well the horse was not a very good one, and she sold him a year later i think, and got another one from this guy who had trained a horse for this guy me and my sister had gotten to ride horses with one summer. It was a GREAT mare but sadly my sister was going into a rough timeperiod (wich still hasn´t ended :roll: ) and never rode or even went to see her ! she sold that horse after a year and a half ! 
well, now me getting a horse was out of the picture ! my parents thought i couldn´t handle it (even though me and my sister have always been like black and white). My horse passion went to sleep ! about a year before my confirmation it woke up again ! for a year i tried to convince my parents to let me get a horse myself ! they always said it was a bad idea but i decided to be stubborn ! In my confirmation party i got lots of money, which was all put into the bank so i could buy a horse and pay for the boarding and all that ! for another year i looked at horse on the internet and dreamed ! then one day as my dad and me were driving around the "stable neighborhood" we checked in on some people there who i knew had some beginner safe horses for sale. they didn´t have anything right now but said they would call around because the knew of some horses that might suit, and then call us. i talked a bit to my mom and later that day she gave us the number for the guy who sold my sister the mare. he didn´t have anyting for us but gave us the number for another guy who he thought might have something. And he did ! He said that he especially had one chestnut, ugly, little mare with some kick-*** tölt in mind ! that evening i was jumping around the living room shouting ,,Það er hestur á leiðinni í bæinn handa mér! ("there is a horse on its way to "town"(reykjavík) for me") about a week and a half she arrived from the north ! a week after that i decided to buy that fat mare :lol: my pretty (ugly) Stína  and mom and dad were nice enough to offer to pay my boarding and such, but i bought my first horse all by myself  
















chocalate chip cookies (plural) for you if your read this  

*you can read on if you´re interested*
well, three weeks later everyone starts to mention how weird her belly was ! i take her to the vet and yup, i had bought my self a pregnant mare ! so she was shipped back to the guy who i bought it from for safe keepings until this december ! april 22nd i get my second horse :lol: little brown fatherless Asi ! they are in about 6 hour driving distance and in a valley that i doubt a road lies to ! i miss them so much right now, and am counting down the days until this december ! 








asi 
double chocalate chip cookies if you read the last part


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I started horse back riding lessons last August only because I needed P.E. for school and I planned on stopping when I had enough hours.
As I rode I fell in love with a pretty Gypsy Vanner and then the BO said he was for sale and would let me "lease to own"...put $250 a month till it equalled up to the price he was selling at and then he'd be mine. So I started saving, but it turned out he was too much of a horse for me at that time. I was on a trail and he caught a branch in his tail and he started bucking like crazy. After a few minutes he got calmed down, and we continued, but he was still acting up on the way back (I didn't know what was wrong with him...I found out later). We went up a hill and he tried to rear up but couldn't due to the hill. Then the next day he randomly reared up for no reason so I had had enough. I had no confidence after that and didn't want to come back.

Then I started riding a Paint mare named Star. I rode her for the longest time and fell in love with her. I hated her at first, but with more work she was my "dream" horse. I had everything arranged to buy her, but when the pre-purcahse came, she failed the flextion test...she was lame 
So even though the BO was terribly mad at me for not buying her, I passed her up and continued looking.

Then I went to see a morgan named Bada Bing that was about an hour away from me. He was pretty but definately NOT the horse the lady described through e-mails. He also seemed to have a hip problem...his hip would almost "pop". She said she'd get the vet out to check it out and get back to me....but she never did contact me.

Then I looked at another horse the BO was selling, but within the first 20 seconds that I rode him, he reared up and bolted in the opposite direction. He was a no right then. And I'm happy I said that because I don't like him anymore hehe

Then I went to look at a green Appaloosa named RJ. He was cute, but too green for me. He didn't even know what I wanted him to do, when I asked him to walk or trot. I passed him down because I didn't feel comfortable riidng a green horse.

Then there was Jack, a spotted saddle horse, and Teddy, a grade Quarter Horse. Teddy was too much of a push button horse for me, but I fell in love with Jack. I did not get him though because he was too small for me, and they wanted an aweful lot for him even though he was like 15.

Then I saw an ad for a pretty dun and black mare and a local training center. We e-mailed and the lady sent us pictures of her plus 3 other horses she was selling. The one draft cross was too expensive so we turned her down, but we went to see the three others. At first I didn't even want to see the bay gelding they had for sale...I wanted that mare lol. My mom said just look at him anyways to see how he does. So I agreed and we went that Sunday to look at them. The first horse we looked at was the bay gelding...a 9 year old Paint named Sonny. It was literally love at first sight hehe. I knew I had to have him.
So I rode him and loved him even more, but then we went and looked at the other two. The one QH was too crazy for me and the mare that I loved....well she had no personality at all....which I wanted in a horse.

So we bought Sonny. I won't go into the whole details but I bought him and have regretted nothing. 









^^Me and my boy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is Fantastic. I had no idea you are so new to horses. Good for you for not settling with the first horse you saw and making sure you had the right match. I can tell there is just something special with this guy


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i have loved animals since birth-rode alot as a kid then adulthood got in the way-my oldest brother was a stepplechaser in Euorpe in the 60's then a polo player also in Euorpe for 25 years-He is fanominal in the saddle-anyway i answered an ad i found for riding lessons-met my beloved Christy-former national eventing champiion, and began riding again-i leased a 4yr old APHA gelding for 5 months-adored him-owner wanted to start jumping him so i dumped my lease-he was too young and too inexperienced and i saw bad things happening that i could not in good heart take part in. The owners of the barn where i was leasing came to me and offered me any one of 8 of their horses- i chose Sonny-just loved him at first sight-he isnt fancy but he has more personality!!!!!!! he is just plain fun- they will never sell him but we did a lease and i have exclusive rights so it is working out. My life was getting the better of me for awhile with family problems and all the crap we deal with as working adults-the horse put it back into prespective for me. I am doing what i was born to do-spending time in the company of horses. Doesnt matter really that i dont own him-the family that does gives me all the space, respect and help that anyone could ever ask for. Maybe in the future?????
funny how just making the commitment to ride again gave me 4 of the most wonderful people i could hope to know and the experience of loving Romeo and loosing him (valuable lesson) and then getting Sonny. Now i also have all of you to learn from-life can be very very good!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I have always LOVED horses, ever since I was little. I had always wanted to take riding lessons but never even asked my parents because I knew they would say no. Back then I thought that you could only ride if you had a horse, lol.  One time I remember thinking that perhaps I could fit a horse in my little in-city, hedged, backyard! Hehe. Since I did not have a horse of my own, I would always pretend I did, usually with my bicycle. My friend and I would ride around the neighbourhood pretending to be on horseback. My first imaginary horse was black, had a white star and was called Lightning, a name that later changed to Moonlight. Hehe. When I was 11 I had my first riding experience. I went trail riding and rode this old, gentle horse named Missy. I started taking lessons when I was 15 at a barn called Westwind Stables. I rode basic western, mostly on an Arab gelding named Dakota. Here is a picture of me when I first started riding on a wonderful paint named Sugar (I find it funny looking at myself when I knew nothing of riding and comparing it to pictures of myself now):










After doing that for 2 years, I moved to a different barn where I started English lessons and rode an amazing little quarter horse named Tessa, that I absolutely fell in love with. I rode Tessa for 3 years and learned sooo much with her. We also did jumping, which I absolutely loved. Here is a picture of us:










Last summer, lessons were over for the year (we don't have summer lessons) and I was fully entending to sign up for another year of lessons with Tessa, hoping that I would have a chance to half-lease her. But there were other plans in store. I volunteer at a summer camp and they offered trail riding for the girls. Some people nearby trailered their horses to the camp. I was talking to this one lady and she told me her friend was giving away a free horse and would I be interested? I said no right away, thinking ... free horse?? No way! And anyhow, how would I ever pay for board and whatever. So we dropped the subject. 

Then I was at camp again and we started talking about this horse again. The lady told me all about her, that she was a thoroughbred, really nice personality, healthy, etc. So I started getting curious and asked her if she could trailer her to the camp for me to see her (just for curiousity's sake of course). 

When I saw her (Jubilee, now my horse) I instantly fell in love. She was gorgeous!! :shock: Drop dead gorgeous and so friendly and oh my ... I just LOVED her.  So I told Joanna the lady to tell her friend I was interested, but I would have to give it more thought. 

I called my friend Nikki who rides with me and told her all about it. I asked her if she would be willing to help me out with this horse. I went through all my options and went back to Westwind Stables, amazed to find the board $160 a month which included hay, grain, shavings, and full care! Things were starting to really work out! I did have a bit of worries about the whole "free" thing, I mean why would this lady just give away a free horse?? :? But I talked to her on the phone and she told me all about her. She also said if there's ever a problem with her, just bring her back. She just wanted a good home for a horse that she loved but no longer had time for. 

Sooo.... to make a long story short, I payed a $1 for her, and the lady signed a release of ownership for me, saying that she was mine. So we brought Jubilee Rose home and she's fit right in, I have now had her since last October 2007. She is seriously my dream horse. She's healthy, extremely well-behaved, AMAZING TO RIDE (she's trained in dressage and showjumping --- I was told she was at Spruce Meadows in Calgary) and just the love of my life!  She's an ex-racer tb, bay, and 17 years old. We have such a connection and I wouldn't trade her for anything else in the world! Now is that a dream come true or what?? 

Sometimes I think she fell from heaven because she's a perfect horse in my eyes and yet came free! 

Here are a few pictures of her:


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

great pictures, you are both adorable! this was a great idea your personal stories are wonderful


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've owned 4 horses in my life this is going to be LONG but bare with me theres some good stories. Everyone finds this a suprise but when I was younger i had absolutly no interest in horses till I was like 6 when I rode a pony at the fair and I was in love from that day. I had horse models, posters the works. I started taking lessons when I was 7 and My mom let me lease to own a paint mare around 20 yrs old. She passed when I was 10. She was one of the first horses i took a bad fall off of. 

After that I still took lessons at a different barn [the one i just left] When I was 13 I rode the new gelding they got named will he was a qh. 12 yr old. He was owned by a 300lb lady who use to ride him on hard rocks. He got hives when ever you put a saddle on him. He was so scared. He was hurt. I loved him and wanted to help him. I worked with him a few days to get him comfortable with the saddle. Once he knew I wasnt going to hurt him he was willing to let me ride him. We rode in a lesson, he had different gaits then what I was use to. But after that lessons i wanted him! I begged that day and my mom said yes! We basicly leased to own. After a few months he was mine! He became my best friend! He gave me head hugs. Stuck by my side where ever I went! I could trust him with my life every inch of it. I retaught him to canter, started him over jumps. I started to notice when I was grooming him he was looseing weight faster and faster each day. I gave him extra hay and grain. It didnt help, it was time for the vet. I knew something was wrong so I said I cant keep him it was to hard on me to lose another horse. The day I came back I found out he had huge masses in his legs and was going to be a pasture buddy. I asked where he was and he was gone :[ I never got to say good bye. I think getting ride of him was the biggest mistake of my life. Here some pictures of my baby will.









After that they got a horse named lexi a drop dead gorgeous morgan mare! I needed her! I was told she was 6, was able to ride on the rode, arena, and trails, and around the feild. Well all that was a lie and I found out the hard way. I was in the round pen and i decided to tack her up and get on her well I got my leg up and my other one not even half way over the saddle and She was gone she bucked and bolted I flew off hit my head off of the fence and she ran over me and kicked me in my head. I blacked out and i was done for the day. I got the lunge line and just lunged her. After that when I wasnt there she was beaat abused and messed up. Sometimes even when I was there they threw the saddle on her and if she moved the kicked her! I yelled stop its not your horse. Lexi still came to me for protection but once she saw the person who has been hurting her she put her ears back and start lungeing at people sometimes me. I was hurt. This gorgeous horse was done with these people. Later on I found out she was accually 3, barley broke and the person who did ride her got in a big crash with her. My old BO sold her with out even telling me. I was so mad! I think I could have worked with her just myself and we would have made a good team because I knew she loved me in a strange way. 
Pictures:








and a video http://youtube.com/watch?v=gscATGiG-4A

Then chance. Everyone knows my chance. Yes I was stupid and bought another horse from this lady but I liked chance when I had lexi, she use to follow me in the pasture and just want attention  I rode her and It was one of the worst rides of my life. I felt like selling her but I couldnt just give up. I kept working with her threw the rearing and worked her till she couldnt bolt. She learned and it still learning. We can do so much more now! She calls for me when she sees me. I think this is a horse im gonna stick with for now! We are doing some dressage, cross country, hunter jumping a bit and just plain old trail riding and pleasure riding. And in the begining I could hardly ride her. After going threw so much I think my work has finally paid off! Chance is my punky crazy [large] crazy pony. Im not gonna say a ton about chance because you all know her.


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been riding since I was 5, but didn't get my first horse til over 15 years later...so I had plenty of time to figure out exactly what I wanted lol

He was a kill pen horse. rescued, then thrown into a field and left. my old barn owner came across him, picked him up for a friend, and brought him home. she hates TBs with a passion, so when her friend didn't want him, she put him up for sale. I went out to see him, and he looked like cr*p. skin and bones, no muscle, violent spooker and no breaks. not the first day, though. I think he was drugged. or lunged for an hour. either way, he was quiet. I told her I wasn't interested, he was too lazy. Other than that, he was perfect. solid bay TB, 4yo 16h, no retraining off the track...so I ventured back for a 2nd look. and he was full of fire, and hardly controlable. at that, I fell in love and brought him home. We've had our ups and downs, and our scares where the vets said he'd never be sound to ride again. We've beaten all the odds, and 5 years later, we're more inseperable than ever. He is my world, and I'd be lost without him.
<3 Gangsta

























Booger was kind of an accident. We were at the expo in Richmond, and he was being advertised. a 3yo 11.3h Welsh gelding, unhandled. So I figured 'why the heck not?' lol After battling lots of trust issues, he's successfully competing the local VHSA/BHSA circuit here, with a 10 year old girl. (child not pictured)









Wrangler was a gift from my father. supposed resale, but he's been here for 7 months. so I have no idea when he'll be leaving lol He came in a dangerous animal, and is now quiet, sane and respectful. He's a lot of fun, and event-geared.









Scarlet is one of my lesson horses. Bought to be a lesson horse. Used as a lesson horse. got her from an auction a few months back. Her old owners didn't want her cos she's not a good jumper. *shrug* she's great with the kids. very quiet and tolerant, and super quiet. that's all I care about 









Bri. also one I picked up at auction a few months ago, for lessons. she's great wtc, but a total jumper over fences. initially, she was horrible about jumping...even ground poles. she'd slam on the breaks, buck, rear, spin...anything and everything to avoid jumping. checked her out, was not pain related. she's now used for flat lessons only, and she's become my personal jumper. we're competing 2-2'6, and schooling to 3'. she loves XC and jumpers, and tolerates the hunter world.









Simba's a resale I picked up at an auction a few weeks ago. but I think I'm keeping him for lessons, since he's so great with the kids. out of 14 horses, he's my first chestnut. I always said I'd never have a chestnut....his story's kinda boring lol









aaaaaaaand Jasmine. picked her up from the same sale as Simba. 4yo, fresh OT. again, resale...but I'm keeping her as my 2nd show horse. I like her too much. she was a slaughter-bound pony, the people pulled her from the kill pen and brought her to the sport horse auction, where I picked her up because she's pretty haha Beautiful mover, great conformation, sweetest temperament. Hope one day in the future, she'll become my broodmare, so I can finally get my Salute the Truth baby...I think I've finally found my perfect mare for breeding  much later, though, after I have fun kicking butt in the show ring. She's only got a few weeks retraining on her, but she has 'potential' written al over her.











and those are my current critters!


the end


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

great looking horses, i think the chestnut is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I used to be literally obsessed with horses when I was a little
girl, that's all I ever wanted and all I ever thought of. I had a whole
box of plastic horses I collected and I loved them to death. 
Every birthday when I blew out my candles, I wished for a horse
of my own...and no luck. 

Years later when I turned 17 and had my own money, I built 
a small pen with my fiances (now hubby)a nd uncles help and
got me a yearling buckskin pony for $150 named "Echo."
Sadly, she is now passed, a bulldog broke into her pen
and attacked her, she died not to long afterwards, not being 
able to recover. 

(Sorry, I don't have a picture of her)

Tony and I's dating anniversary rolled by and he got me 
"Stormy." A two year old blue roan colt. Lots of trouble
back then when I first got him, very pushy and nasty. After
having my great uncle work with him he came back a whole 
different horse, now as sweet as a kitten. But having a stallion
is alot of work, so we will probably be selling or trading him
for a mare.



















Then my dad bought me "Ace," to make up for the loss of my
pony.A 6 year old big brawn bay gelding. My grandpa bought
me his tack and he was my first real horse I learned to ride on,
people gave me tips on riding, but I basically taught myself
and gradually improved over time. We had some good times
together, but he was so stubborn and I had a few bad rides 
with him, so I traded him. I miss him in a way, but I don't
regret it.










I traded "Ace," for my current horse "Chava." A 9 year old
pintaloosa mare.So far, I'm really satisfied with her though
she needs some work. I've even won my first ribbons riding
her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I always loved horses, I earned a trip to White Pines Dude Ranch somewhere in Illinois back when I was in the fifth grade (cookie sales money) but it wasnt until I moved to Germany in the seventh grade that I got to actually take riding lessons. I had these dreams of my dad retiring in Wyoming or someplace like that and buying a huge farm. While we were in Germany I read every horse book in the library from learning how to books, historical, fiction, you name it. I read it. I was going to own a pure black arabian stallion and his name was going to be FURY! ****....

When we moved to Virginia I was in the tenth grade and there was a marine captain that had 2 horses behind my house. He let me ride them in exchange for feeding and water them twice a day. It was like a dream, Anytime I hear ANY Randy Travis song it brings me back there... It was the same summer that I started lessons at Quantico Stables and joined the Young Americans Equestrien Team. I also did InnerSchool riding team too... Wow, I was a horsey girl!

When I started dating the biggest piece of garbage on earth... he was on the drill team and had a horse, it was a sorrel QH and to me, it was the epitemy of what a show horse was! It was the perfect horse... anyway, this horse was about 200 lbs under weight and he and his brother used to feed him at like monday morning.. lock him in the stall and then maybe Wed. they'd remember to let him out again (he obviously hates to be locked up). that means he would get fed on Monday in a dark stall that had no water and not be let out agani until Wed. he was so hungry he ate the bark off the trees. he also had this hole in the side of his face, above the nostril (in the sinus area) that would swell and drain puss. Did that for years actually... anyway... they thought it was funny to shoot him with a beebee gun because he would buck and run around... anyway... about that time 32 starved and dying morgans were found in our county and so the SPCA came down hard on horse owners. I was able to buy Pistol from them fofr $500.00. I made weekly payments on him! he is 24 years old now and I still have him. 








I have Pistol (24 QH), Black (29 TWH), Blue (9 QH), Riley (2QH), Beauty (14 QH), and Style (10) now.... I love them all.....


----------

